# Small Lathe, Beginers Lathe Sieg C1



## geoff

Hi
I was going to add this to the my lathe thread but i thought it might get lost in there. I am thinking it would be very usefull to have a small review of individual machines so anyone thinking of buying a new lathe can look up that model and get first hand opinion of that machine. So i`m going to start with my Seig C1 which i have been very pleased with, although i am now feeling like something bigger.
The C1 is a 5"x10" with a 150watt motor with variable speed, belt drive,screwcutting, comes with a 80mm 3jaw chuck which can pass a 16mm bar though, and a toolholder with a rocking piece for easy height adjustment. It weighs 22Kg so is easy to move around. The feature i like the most is the slotted cross slide which allows for easy tool removal to give room for other operations and adding other devices such as a minidrill, a topslide is available as an accessory. I have only found it underpowered when i tried to turn a 5" flywheel. Here's a pic. i might add some more later showing some accessories i have made for it. I hope other members feel they can post a review of their machine.
Geoff


----------



## bazmak

Hi everybody.Its a while since i last posted but i am still busy restoring Myford lathes,No 19 still for sale
Just browsing and came across this old thread. I have just bought one of these lathe in as new condition
but gunked/rusted up and not working.I paid $50 so i could just have a play.Stripped everything down
cleaned and checked everything i could and assumed the fault lay with the board.Lo and behold after
i put it all back together we have a runner.So i have just ordered a new t/stock chuck and live center
It comes with an 80mm 3jaw with int jaws and i already have one with 2 sets of jaws.Had to make a new
switch for the leadscrew dog clutch and now plan to do some mods. Any further comments/info from Geoff
or others would be much appreciated. Hopefully i can make a start and post some photos.My initial impression
is that the lathe is well made to a much higher std than the later C2/3 mini lathes


----------

